# Well I forgot to take my Sertraline for two days in a row



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Time just went by fast today and I missed my scheduled time. I think I missed taking one yesterday for the same reason, but I'm not sure. I usually take it at 1:00 because it says that it might conflict with thyroid medication which I take when I wake up at 7 or 8.

I don't think I'm feeling any ill-effects from it, but I better start it up again tomorrow.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I know this is unrelated ish to the topic, but what's sertraline like? I have a prescription for it but I'm not too keen on medicatio so I've not started it


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Choose or not to choose that's the boring answer.


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

rainbowOne said:


> I know this is unrelated ish to the topic, but what's sertraline like? I have a prescription for it but I'm not too keen on medicatio so I've not started it


Not likely to help with your social anxiety, may induce hypomania. May help depression if you have it, as well as GAD/panic/OCD to some degree, but likely to cause sexual dysfunction immediately and/or apathy syndrome later.

That about sums it up.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

It's rubbish, but I'm a bit biased given my experience with it and the propensity for some psychiatrists (well, most actually) to hand SSRIs out to anyone they see.


----------



## micmac28 (May 30, 2010)

Zoloft has a half-life of about 26 hours so missing 2 days isn't a big deal


----------



## Comfortably Glum (Jan 6, 2010)

Zoloft makes me just not care about stuff as much. Which can be a good and bad thing.:|


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Comfortably Glum said:


> Zoloft makes me just not care about stuff as much. Which can be a good and bad thing.:|


That's probably the aforementioned apathy syndrome at work.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

micmac28 said:


> Zoloft has a half-life of about 26 hours so missing 2 days isn't a big deal


Ok. I guess it kind of finally hit me this morning when I woke up. I made sure to take it this time.



Comfortably Glum said:


> Zoloft makes me just not care about stuff as much. Which can be a good and bad thing.:|





bmwfan07 said:


> That's probably the aforementioned apathy syndrome at work.


I thought I mentioned the same feeling in my post, but I see that I left it out after revising. I don't like the feeling much, but I'd rather be this way for now than when I felt antsy and unable to sit for an extended period of time.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

i get these annoying brain zaps when i miss a dose of zoloft.


----------



## Comfortably Glum (Jan 6, 2010)

> I don't like the feeling much, but I'd rather be this way for now than when I felt antsy and unable to sit for an extended period of time.


:ditto


----------



## Darius (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah I used to be on Zoloft as well, and occasionally I'd miss a day or so...that's not a big deal. What *was* a big deal was when I weened myself off of the drug (without telling my doctor) and went out drinking one night...I started crying like a baby for no good reason. It was one of the weirdest experiences of my life...friends around me asked me why I was crying, but my brain seemed to be calm and all I could reply was "I don't know." Just goes to show that the drug probably _does_ work ><


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Darius said:


> Just goes to show that the drug probably _does_ work ><


That's debatable and highly variable. What is absolutely true is that it does _something_, neurochemically.

I find your spontaneous crying episode to be quite intriguing, although I'm sure at the time it was horribly embarrassing and humiliating.


----------



## Darius (Jan 13, 2011)

bmwfan07 said:


> I find your spontaneous crying episode to be quite intriguing, although I'm sure at the time it was horribly embarrassing and humiliating.


Yeah, it was :roll

It really was one of the weirdest things that's happened to me. I've cried before, yeah, but it was usually for _some_ reason, and I wasn't thinking straight when I was doing it. In this case, however, it just seemed that I was unnaturally sad and started crying for no reason. Most likely due to the depressive effects of the alcohol. I was freaking out inside my mind because I couldn't figure out why I could not stop crying.


----------



## momof3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Darius said:


> Yeah, it was :roll
> 
> It really was one of the weirdest things that's happened to me. I've cried before, yeah, but it was usually for _some_ reason, and I wasn't thinking straight when I was doing it. In this case, however, it just seemed that I was unnaturally sad and started crying for no reason. Most likely due to the depressive effects of the alcohol. I was freaking out inside my mind because I couldn't figure out why I could not stop crying.


My life experience has been if you're taking any sort of mental medication drinking is just out of the question. I tried for almost 2 years to drink and take meds and it made me even worse than I had been before meds.

Anyone want to give me general likes/dislikes about Zoloft? Just started my kid on it tonight. She's so anxiety filled the last like month she's completely stopped sleeping. Really hoping this does the trick.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

momof3 said:


> Anyone want to give me general likes/dislikes about Zoloft? Just started my kid on it tonight. She's so anxiety filled the last like month she's completely stopped sleeping. Really hoping this does the trick.


I think zoloft is one of the better ssri's. it didn't make me feel "numb" or out of it.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

When I run out of Zoloft for a few days I feel SO weird!


----------



## dirie75 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Don't skip days*

I've missed my dose for two days in a row now (as I couldn't get down to the pharmacy to collect my latest prescription). Thought I was doing OK but on day 2 I've been fidgety and weepy, with headaches and anxiety. I even feel a bit claustrophobic, which has never happened before. I'm on 500mg so in hindsight quite high a dose to just come straight off - I've definitely learned my lesson and will never skip even one day again.


----------



## ingenious53 (May 27, 2011)

Is 500mg safe?


----------



## BuriedAlive (Aug 26, 2013)

I take 200mg sertraline in the morning and also like you, thyroid medication 175mg. I dont think it affects the thyroid. I always have my levels tested and the dr says its in the "perfect range". But it could be different for others

Anyway when i take my sertraline i feel more tired during the day, but if i miss it i feel lime a dumb **** slug. So idk lol


----------

